# BMW 2002 Tii exhaust



## WMonty22 (May 4, 2009)

I have heard a good amount about what people think about 2002 exhaust i have a 1974 2002 tii and i am not sure what kind of exhaust i should put on it. I want a center exhaust and i have heard alot about ansa but does any one else have any advise on exhausts or where to buy?


----------



## HB Chris (Oct 20, 2007)

You will get many opinions on the www.bmw2002faq.com site, here, not so much. The FAQ should be your primary source of info (and opinions!).


----------

